# Meet Little Ryuk *Warning Snake Pictures*



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been inactive due to my finals and this lovely little creature. 

Soooo my camera randomly decided to work again tonight. So finally, pictures of little Ryuk 

He ate perfectly fine (I left him alone after for a little over a day to digest) and he has become very easy to handle and comfortable with me handling him. First few sessions he'd be constantly in striking position when I went to pick him up, he hated being touched, I couldn't do the hand over hand method because he didn't want me touching his head at all. Now he's actually more comfortable in my hands that on the ground, he doesn't budge if I go to pick him up, no striking position, and he has calmed down a lot. 
He has cute little red cheeks (these bugged me at first as I'm a newb to corn snakes, but upon googling pictures of ghosts I saw others had them... hopefully they are normal) and a slight bit of yellow on his neck. I forgot how cool snakes felt when they move. Last time I felt it I got to hold a Burmese, when it was on my neck it felt like a massage. lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

wow... pretty kool... im not a snake person but im glad you are enjoying him!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CUTE!!!!!!!!!! I love snakes but I'm not allowed to have one cause they freak Ryan out, I'll just have to come play with your little guy


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

He looks good, keep up the handling and he'll be nice and calm when he's older. What's he eating, pinkies? I only have one snake, a ball python, maybe get another boa again...we'll see....


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys  

You'd be welcome too Krystal, just give him some more time to calm down and settle in. (I find it amusingly ironic that the guy is the one who won't allow the snakes.) 

Yes he's currently eating pinkies. Have you considered a Carpet Python? They're gorgeous. On the larger side but not too big. If you prefer smaller maybe a Kenyan Sand Boa or a Hognose?


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I was actually thinking about a dumerils boa, they don't get much longer than about 8' and are pretty heavy bodied. Maybe one will be under the tree in a couple of weeks....???? 

Are you going to use frozen/thawed mice with your guy when he gets a little bigger? It's a good way to go if you can, no messing with live little rodent monsters....


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah I'll definitely stick with frozen. Besides the live mice possibly injuring the snake, I don't know if I could bring myself to feed live. I'm a big softy. 

Dumerils Boas are gorgeous, I don't know too much about them but they definitely have an attractive look to them. Blood Pythons are another interesting one.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Live is much better  You can hold them in a paper bag and "thump" the mouse on the side of a desk to daze it so your snake can grab it without getting bit.

Heres my Little one. Shes a rescue, came to me as nothing but scales and bones, with her dead mate who had starved to death next to her. This owner also had 3 ball pythons that had staved to death as well. Unfortunately people don't think about the abuse of reptiles often ;(










Best of luck with your little one and I hope she lives long and healthy ;D


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cute corn snake!! I love snakes and miss my big snakes but I got too busy with the dogs and placed them all. Corn snakes are great for beginners and they are pretty easy to keep happy and care for. Good luck he's very pretty! Did you have him probed?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor girl, she's lucky to be in a much better situation now. I was originally looking into going to a rescue but they didn't have any good beginner snakes so I didn't go with that.

The breeder probed him before I purchased him, I'm not too worried as I don't intend on breeding. (Although I've been told they're very much like potato chips, can't have just one:angeldevi) 

Hopefully he'll keep me busy enough.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Very cool. I'd eventually like to get a Corn snake, but know next to nothing about snakes, so, it won't be any time soon, but they are gorgeous!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Ah, I missed this. Congrats on getting him home, Celeste! Good to read he's settling in nicely.


----------



## LEO0310 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice looking corn! There are so many color paterns available and they are always so docile. In all the years I've been around snakes i can count on one hand the number of times i was bit by a corn. The first snake I ever got was a male cornsnake when I was around 5 years old. I had a huge collection of snakes,tarantulas, and scorpions when I was in college, but had to get rid of them when I moved back home. I now only have a male diamondxcarpet cross male and a couple leopard geckos.

American_pit good for you for rescuing a reptile! Like you said most people don't think of them being abused. I once rescued a big male albino Burmese that had been starved and burned with cigarettes.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys 

I've noticed as well that people don't seem to think of rescuing snakes we've had a few horror cases at the shelter, and they usually take a long time to get adopted. No body thinks of looking there. No easy starter snakes were available in my area when I looked so I went ahead and went to a breeder.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Some pictures from earlier this month. He' actually turning out to be a pretty chill little guy.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like he's doing pretty good.....nice lookin little guy!

Now go out and get yourself a nice little spider... 

-Sorry to hijack, just keeping things 'scary' for the dog people...ha ha ha


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He(she?) is gorgeous! I do love spiders although I haven't gotten to handle one of such size. Mostly just wolf spiders. Maybe down the road I'll get one.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahh damn it DMTWI!! This is the 2nd time you get me with this spider crap!!! Ewww I just wanna step on it!! Lol sorry man


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Took some pictures when I bathed Ryuk today, he has changed colors. 

Sorry for his head being out of focus, but it shows his color nicely.
















He didn't really like his bath at first, but after putting the towel in for him to rest on he became more comfortable.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice pictures  Glad he is working out for you


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks! He's been fantastic


----------

